# Anonymous? Ever wonder what they look like? Introduce yourself photo!



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

I didn't know what forum to put this in, maybe the Cabe Gods will take care of it?

Have you ever wondered what the person on the other end looked like?
Let me introduce myself!


Howdy I'm barnyguey ( Barry). I love old Schwinn bicycles and cool head badges!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 19, 2018)

some on here don't have cool heads.....
me emulating the CABE owner..... he's better looking.


----------



## mantaray (Jan 19, 2018)

This is me............. yup, it is


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

bricycle said:


> some on here don't have cool heads.....
> me emulating the CABE owner..... he's better looking.
> View attachment 740270



Is that Scott?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 19, 2018)

This is me in the snow the other day. It snowed pretty good down here for I think the 4th time in my lifetime.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

mantaray said:


> View attachment 740272 This is me............. yup, it is



Nice meeting you! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 740273



Nice looking Family!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 19, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I didn't know what forum to put this in, maybe the Cabe Gods will take care of it?
> 
> Have you ever wondered what the person on the other end looked like?
> Let me introduce myself!
> ...



Looks like you could be ken to @bikewhorder.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> This is me in the snow the other day. It snowed pretty good down here for I think the 4th time in my lifetime.
> 
> View attachment 740274



You look cold! LOL


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 19, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> You look cold! LOL



Definitely, we’re not built for this. Could never move up there and put up with all that snow.


----------



## jkent (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm way too ugly to be putting my face out there like that. I'll stay anonymous. lol
I have finally made the move from Alabama to Colorado now. 
Now I have to find a JOB. Thats in the works. I have an oral board interview set up for Monday and Tuesday of next week.
So hoping something comes through. Here are some pictures of my new back yard.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> This is me in the snow the other day. It snowed pretty good down here for I think the 4th time in my lifetime.
> 
> View attachment 740274



My mother is from Bossier City, La, that is rare to have snow. When I lived in southern Arkansas near Texarkana when I was 12, it snowed about 1/4". I thought it was funny when the kids played in it. I grew up near the Canadian border and was used to lots of snow!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 19, 2018)

Last time we did this thread someone posted naked pictuers of themselves


----------



## jkent (Jan 19, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Last time we did this thread someone posted naked pictuers of themselves




Lets hope that was one of the female members. I don't remember that one. Probably a good thing.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Last time we did this thread someone posted naked pictuers of themselves



          rustyk-kirkpatrick said: Looks like you could be ken to @bikewhorder. You my brother from another mother I didn't know about? LOL


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello everybody. I'm Bob. In this photo I'm in my van on my way to Toledo to check out some old bikes. Picked up five that day. Good day to own a van.  Love to get those neglected bikes rejuvenated and back on the road. No Greenbay haters.  Haha


----------



## sue12 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Everybody! Lol


----------



## catfish (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2018)

Marty aka Cyclingday.
Enjoying a little time off the bike.


----------



## schwinnja (Jan 19, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 740355Marty aka Cyclingday.
> Enjoying a little time off the bike.




Love beach volleyball!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi I'm Zach and the 4 legged friend is Zoe. And we are addicted to the cabe


----------



## mike j (Jan 19, 2018)

Here's me & no, I won't be parting this one out.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> View attachment 740354



Good to see you! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

mike j said:


> Here's me & no, I won't be parting this one out.
> 
> View attachment 740363



You look really happy! Must have been a good day! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> View attachment 740354



Wes, if I remember right you're the fellow that does Schwinn locks? I have one with a broken key still in the fork I've had for years. Barry


----------



## mike j (Jan 19, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> You look really happy! Must have been a good day! Barry



Yeah, that was last spring at Copake, @dfa242 took the photo. I had just picked up that 1918 Crown from a fellow Caber. I really like that frame design as well as some of the other innovative styles from that era.


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

mike j said:


> Yeah, that was last spring at Copake, @dfa242 took the photo. I had just picked up that 1918 Crown from a fellow Caber. I really like that frame design as well as some of the other innovative styles from that era.



That sounds great! I've heard that was a cool auction or swap meet?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

vincev said:


> View attachment 740364



Howdy Gram-pa!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 19, 2018)

.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 740370



Howdy! I like the hat! I'll have to check them out! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 740355Marty aka Cyclingday.
> Enjoying a little time off the bike.



Wow! Are you tall or are the beautiful ladies to your left really short?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 20, 2018)

Me and my family in Arches, summer of 2017.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 20, 2018)

Shawn Michael said:


> Me and my family in Arches, summer of 2017.
> 
> View attachment 740376



You're a lucky dog to have such a nice family! Barry


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 20, 2018)

*Meet the 2jakes! 

 *


----------



## Intense One (Jan 20, 2018)

2jakes said:


> *The 2jakes! View attachment 740382 *
> View attachment 740381



You dog, you!   Nice puppy you got there


----------



## Intense One (Jan 20, 2018)

Mtn biker dude!  Up in VT at our annual NembaFest mtn bike event trying out a friends newer bike.  Anything seems newer than my classic Intense Tracer but it gets me where I need to get to and more


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2018)

My name is Mark.
I enjoy rideing.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello,
Handyman here, This is a pic of my wife and I doing what I do best.................sitting on the front porch of the Green Mountain Inn, Stowe, VT.    I have nothing, zero, in my collection with the name Columbia, Elgin, Colson, Firestone, Harley Davidson, Hawthorne, Huffman, Huffy, Indian, J.C. Higgins, Mead, Mercury, Monark, Murray, Pierce, Pope, Raycycle, Roadmaster, Rollfast, Schwinn, Shelby, Star, Western Flyer, Westfield, or Whizzer, and have absolutely no bikes named after a bird........ but, I do have a hell of a lot of Iver Johnson's !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ranman (Jan 20, 2018)

Facial hair seems to be a common feature for cancers. Glad my hunting partner has none! Lol


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 20, 2018)

This is an older picture: Jerry Germeau, me, Dan Lepro.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2018)

See post #29. I think someone may have posted one of these with names but can't find it. Come to MLC this year and you can meet most everyone! V/r Shawn
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/memory-lane-cabe-group-picture.56688/page-2


----------



## kunzog (Jan 20, 2018)

Me and my 1940 Indian Military Scout


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 20, 2018)

Dave The Wave.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 20, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Wes, if I remember right you're the fellow that does Schwinn locks? I have one with a broken key still in the fork I've had for years. Barry



YES, THE SCHWINN CYCLELOCKS ARE MY PASSION.
REMOVE, REPAIR, REHAB AND KEYS CUT TO "AN" CODE.  
AND ORIGINAL LOCKING STEER TUBES AND FORKS.
OH, AND ALSO A FEW ORIGINAL CUT & STAMPED YALE/SCHWINN KEYS AND/OR  CYLINDERS.
EMAIL DIRECT IF I CAN HELP YOU.
WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM
THANKS, FOR REMEMBERING.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 20, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> YES, THE SCHWINN CYCLELOCKS ARE MY PASSION.
> REMOVE, REPAIR, REHAB AND KEYS CUT TO "AN" CODE.
> AND ORIGINAL LOCKING STEER TUBES AND FORKS.
> OH, AND ALSO A FEW ORIGINAL CUT & STAMPED YALE/SCHWINN KEYS AND/OR  CYLINDERS.
> ...



You bet! Barry


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm in post #45 above.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi my name is Nate and cool old bikes consume most of my available extra cash and headspace!






And...I am sure a number of you will be happy to see where I am parked~ Got a bunch of your goodies out this morning!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2018)

Talewinds said:


> I'm in post #45 above.



whats your number??
@hoofhearted fixed it up.


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 20, 2018)

Old guy on the left enjoying my other hobby.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 20, 2018)

Me, myself, and I.


----------



## ranman (Jan 20, 2018)

ranman said:


> View attachment 740395 Facial hair seems to be a common feature for cancers. Glad my hunting partner has none! Lol



Cancers???? Really I phone? Cabers!!!!!


----------



## Kstone (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey my name is Katie...but I also answer to, "hey dirtball !!!"


My boss snagged a picture at me hard at work yesterday...in-between swear words.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 20, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Hey my name is Katie...but I also answer to, "hey dirtball !!!"
> 
> 
> My boss snagged a picture at me hard at work yesterday...in-between swear words.
> ...




Unless I'm mistaken, do you own a horse?
I recall a photo of a girl with her horse.
Was that you? Beautiful image!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 20, 2018)

ranman said:


> Cancers???? Really I phone? Cabers!!!!!



Haha, I thought your astrological sign was Cancer.


----------



## sarmis (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi,
I’m Sarmis, I live in Redondo Beach, Southern California and work at HRA (Honda Acura Design Studio) as a clay and digital modeler. 
Besides Prewar Bicycles, I also collect other interesting bicycles, bike badges, exotic plants, skateboards and books.  

I’ve been fortunate enough to have great luck in finding some rare Prewar Schwinn parts in 20 plus years of collecting. For me it’s been mostly good luck on eBay, however lately it’s been with the help of some friends letting me have first dibs.  

I strongly recommend that you make the most of developing your bike contacts to hopefully find those bike and part opportunities in this hobby.  

regards,
sarmis luters 
redondo beach, ca


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 20, 2018)

This is me on one of those difficult days. 


And here's a much better day. 


And here's the other half.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 20, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> See post #29. I think someone may have posted one of these with names but can't find it. Come to MLC this year and you can meet most everyone! V/r Shawn
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/memory-lane-cabe-group-picture.56688/page-2
> 
> View attachment 740450



Oh.  Forgot to say. Hope to meet y'all at Memorylane and Ann Arbor in late April. Really looking forward to it. My first meets!  Aaaahh!
Bob. Pictured on a ride on the local Rivertrail.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 20, 2018)

Handyman said:


> Hello,
> Handyman here, This is a pic of my wife and I doing what I do best.................sitting on the front porch of the Green Mountain Inn, Stowe, VT.    I have nothing, zero, in my collection with the name Columbia, Elgin, Colson, Firestone, Harley Davidson, Hawthorne, Huffman, Huffy, Indian, J.C. Higgins, Mead, Mercury, Monark, Murray, Pierce, Pope, Raycycle, Roadmaster, Rollfast, Schwinn, Shelby, Star, Western Flyer, Westfield, or Whizzer, and have absolutely no bikes named after a bird........ but, I do have a hell of a lot of Iver Johnson's !!  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 740392



Nice to meet you folks! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 20, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Hey my name is Katie...but I also answer to, "hey dirtball !!!"
> 
> 
> My boss snagged a picture at me hard at work yesterday...in-between swear words.
> ...



Looks like a great job! I always wanted to do something I loved for a living. Barry


----------



## kreika (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey I’m Chris and I wish I was still in Maui when this was taken! Chaka everyone!!! PS check out the lips mark. Looool


----------



## ranman (Jan 20, 2018)

ranman said:


> View attachment 740395 Facial hair seems to be a common feature for cancers. Glad my hunting partner has none! Lol



Cabers not cancers.


----------



## bike (Jan 21, 2018)

20 years younger many pounds lighter


----------



## tech549 (Jan 21, 2018)

at the Copake swap meet


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 21, 2018)

Rusty72 here. Great group of guys.


----------



## SLM (Jan 21, 2018)

Nebraska 2017 Sharp tail hunt , we took a 50's schwinn single speed in the trailer to road dogs to keep them in shape !
Sandy


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 21, 2018)

The wife and I.....


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello! My name is Xavier, I collect vintage Schwinns, mostly middleweights, now I am starting to collect ballooners. I like old paperboy bikes. Aside from Schwinns I am into classic cars, Doepke model toys, vintage Ben Davis clothing, and other vintage stuff.
Here is a pic of me and my daily driver 1973 Chevrolet Monte Carlo. ☺


----------



## Kstone (Jan 21, 2018)

2jakes said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, do you own a horse?
> I recall a photo of a girl with her horse.
> Was that you? Beautiful image!



Hahaha...it probably was me with my very expensive lawn ornament, Bentley. 

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 21, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Last time we did this thread someone posted naked pictuers of themselves



 It wasn't you was it LOL LOL


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 21, 2018)

Me and my dog


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 21, 2018)

Fortunately I don't have any current pictures of me self. Just add 20 some years and then deduct 2 pounds of cancer riddled flesh being removed. 

My sweet Daughter and I.


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 21, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> View attachment 740517 Me, myself, and I.



Great shirt!


----------



## Duchess (Jan 21, 2018)

The view an ornery bicycle part sees:



 

Yikes, that was only a few years ago—the bald army is encircling the central forces as seen below.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 21, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> It wasn't you was it LOL LOL



It was, Squeedals dared me to as I recall.  I wanted to post it again but I can't find the picture now and the thread is entombed in the old breakroom.  I guess I'll have to take another one but its kinda cold to be running around naked right now. For now this shot in my skivvies will have to suffice.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 21, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Hahaha...it probably was me with my very expensive lawn ornament, Bentley.
> 
> 
> View attachment 741537




A lovely ornament indeed!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> It was, Squeedals dared me to as I recall.  I wanted to post it again but I can't find the picture now and the thread is entombed in the old breakroom.  I guess I'll have to take another one but its kinda cold to be running around naked right now. I guess for now this shot in my skivvies will have to suffice.
> 
> View attachment 741621



This pic along with Handle Bar Hoarders above should be better left on Match.com! V/r Shawn


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2018)

Long-haired fly fisherman, antique reel collector and repairman, distance bike rider, wrestling dad





on a coast kayak trip with our daughters when my buddy took this shot - sitting on the deck at Cap'n Benny's in Fulton Beach.

have to edit this - my daughter defeated a world team wrestler in this past weekend's tournament.  Put her on the mat so she couldn't use her freestyle skills or score - brutalized her there for 3 rounds (wouldn't work in freestyle).
But in the first tournament of the new year - 81 schools, largest HS tournament in the country, she contracted ringworm and was scrubbed from her home tournament last week (with so very rare tears).  The good part, she sat a 5-hour shift scoring/timing with me at a mat table.  The really cool part, seemingly random parents from the region asked me about her standing - she's not hurt, is she?  My daughter has a fan club that covers one fourth of Texas.

When my daughter was scrubbed last week, our Valedictorian going to Harvard, Sandra, wrestled my daughter's 119 slot and got her first match wins. This weekend, our 110 was out with a sprained wrist, Sandra wrestled her slot and got her first ever match pin. She was hungry for more going against the high-seed girls in later rounds, finally doubled out in the semifinal, but also got a 3rd place finish with a medal. Considering all her accolades, it's really cool how important those victories were to her and her mom. In this past weekend's tournament, every girl placed, and of course our 4 horsewomen who went to freestyle junior nationals together last summer all took 1st.




As a team, our girls are rated 3rd in the state, but that's going to improve.  We have 5 girls in the top 10, and will probably send that many to State.
My daughter is at the left, Sandra is 2nd girl from the right  - btw, this is Lady Bird HS - Claudia Taylor Johnson.
5 weeks to State.

After thoroughly reviewing this thread, I'm also impressed with the levels of bravery exhibited by forum members.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 22, 2018)

Here I am with some of the motorcycles in my collection.


----------



## Intense One (Jan 22, 2018)

Intense One said:


> View attachment 740388 Mtn biker dude!  Up in VT at our annual NembaFest mtn bike event trying out a friends newer bike.  Anything seems newer than my classic Intense Tracer but it gets me where I need to get to and more



Tree huggin’ with my Intense


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2018)

Happiness is a warm Guitar!  Or was that gun, oh well whatever! I like happiness is a warm Guitar instead!
Howdy again guys!


----------



## Intense One (Feb 3, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Happiness is a warm Guitar!  Or was that gun, oh well whatever! I like happiness is a warm Guitar instead!
> Howdy again guys!
> View attachment 747506



It's the guitar man!


----------



## Intense One (Feb 3, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> Here I am with some of the motorcycles in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 741776
> 
> ...



Nice collection, frankster41!  Proud papa


----------



## Intense One (Feb 3, 2018)

kreika said:


> Hey I’m Chris and I wish I was still in Maui when this was taken! Chaka everyone!!! PS check out the lips mark. Looool
> View attachment 740797



Looks like she missed!


----------



## Intense One (Feb 3, 2018)

Duchess said:


> The view an ornery bicycle part sees:
> 
> View attachment 741575
> 
> ...



Where's that Boardwalk, Duchness?


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 3, 2018)

Casual dreamer said:


> Hello! My name is Xavier, I collect vintage Schwinns, mostly middleweights, now I am starting to collect ballooners. I like old paperboy bikes. Aside from Schwinns I am into classic cars, Doepke model toys, vintage Ben Davis clothing, and other vintage stuff.
> Here is a pic of me and my daily driver 1973 Chevrolet Monte Carlo. ☺View attachment 741309



Cool car,I had a sweet '75 with swivel seats and otherwise loaded.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi everyone! My name is Fred, but I use Harpo as my Cabe name. Why? He was my favorite Marx Brother, and back in the day I had a curly hair like him (only I had a lot of it and long!).
I'm with Chip and Dale in this photo in Disney World, where I'm still more of a child than my two Grand Daughters are...and always will be! I've turned them into Disney kids also and hopefully one day bike lovers also.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 3, 2018)

"Kilroy Was Here"


----------



## Duchess (Feb 3, 2018)

Intense One said:


> Where's that Boardwalk, Duchness?




Swamp walk on the Danvers-Wenham line on the rail trail.


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Cabers. I'm JimRoy.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 4, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> Hi Cabers. I'm JimRoy.
> 
> View attachment 748741



Nice to meet you! I'm Barry.


----------



## Kevauxtonic (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi there CABErs- from Bakersfield, CA. Im Kevin. Ive been into collecting (pronounced “HOARD-ING”) since about the age 18. I turn 40 this month (2/22), so I guess this classic bicycle illness has plagued my finances for 22 years! Lol! Lately Ive been making my lifelong dream of owning a Whizzer a reality, so if you get sick of all my posts for help....just bear with me-someday soon ill get it figured out. Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Feb 5, 2018)

Duchess said:


> Swamp walk on the Danvers-Wenham line on the rail trail.



Cool.  I ride the line to work from Topsfield to Peabody and back.  We will have to get a ride together when it warms up a tad.


----------



## ADVHOG (Feb 11, 2018)

Alright. Here I am...


 
Norwalk, Ohio


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 11, 2018)

ADVHOG said:


> Alright. Here I am...
> View attachment 752930
> Norwalk, Ohio



Ahhh, a fellow beardsman.


----------



## Barto (Feb 16, 2018)

oldfart36 said:


> "Kilroy Was Here"
> 
> View attachment 747561



Love the shop


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 16, 2018)

here I am when I was young, handsome and fearless..about 30 years old... probably on Highway 35  overlooking San Mateo Ca. behind me. had a lot of fun on that bike!!!





here I am old and fat with my brother and sister at Columbia State Park in the Sierra Foothills. I'm the one with the cool hat. lost 40 pounds since then.


----------



## higgens (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi my name is Higgens


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Rollo (Feb 17, 2018)

... Hi ... I'm Rollo ... I grew up riding Stingrays ... now into ballooners, cars and guitars ...


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 17, 2018)

Rollo said:


> ... Hi ... I'm Rollo ... I grew up riding Stingrays ... now into ballooners, cars and guitars ...
> 
> View attachment 755906



And good taste in cars too!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 17, 2018)

cool old ride. wonder how many CABERs know what year and make that is without looking it up on google? I know but I'm not tellin... prolly knew when I was 12 years old. I like old everything, but cars are my main focus.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 756307
> 
> cool old ride. wonder how many CABERs know what year and make that is without looking it up on google? I know but I'm not tellin... prolly knew when I was 12 years old. I like old everything, but cars are my main focus.




Well I can say it's a four letter word that starts with an F. I know the year but I like the 37's better.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 17, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 756307
> 
> cool old ride. wonder how many CABERs know what year and make that is without looking it up on google? I know but I'm not tellin... prolly knew when I was 12 years old. I like old everything, but cars are my main focus.



Probably less than half.i grew up in so cal.dad had a 68 dart 340 then a 57 belair and spent the weekends either at a car show drag races or swap meets and junkyards.35 five windows are nice, but my dream is a 36 3 window.kustom of course, early 40s flavor.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 17, 2018)

oh yeah,and this is me and the good brother Hippie Mike cruzin the oc beaches! Happy ridin everyone!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 18, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> Long-haired fly fisherman, antique reel collector and repairman, distance bike rider, wrestling dad
> 
> View attachment 741725
> on a coast kayak trip with our daughters when my buddy took this shot - sitting on the deck at Cap'n Benny's in Fulton Beach.
> ...



Gotta gloat here just a little. 
Region Champ and (Most) Outstanding Wrestler (all wrestling kids are outstanding).  Ranked #1 in State after taking that from the other girl in District the week before - on to State next week in her run for Gold. 


 
Region is one-fourth of Texas
The Girls Team won Region tournament by 20 points, 2 Region Champs, 1 Silver, 2 Bronzes and qualified 5 girls for State. 
Coach deserves this result in spades.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 18, 2018)

Out hunting down bikes and cool old goodies with my son Buzz! Doesn't get much better!


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Feb 19, 2018)

Farkasthegoalie here.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 17, 2019)

WES PINCHOT,
AKA FENDER DOCTOR EMERITUS!
AFTER 25+ YEARS COLLECTING SCHWINNS, ROLLING FENDERS
AND  NOW ONLY WORKING ON ALL SCHWINN CYCLE LOCKS,  
SHARING  ORIGINAL YALE/SCHWINN KEYS , CUTTING "AN" KEYS 
TO ORIGINAL CODE  AND CYCLE LOCK REPAIR WORK!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 17, 2019)

Two years ago on my 60th Bday beside a pencil crayon picture my Daughter Shayla ( was 19 then) drew/gave me, then Three generations of McLenaghan's taken this Spring in Vancouver, BC, Canada.. My Dad Blair at 91, my son Devan 28, and Nashman Bob at 62.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2019)

Earlier this year while taking photos for the book, The Many Faces of Schwinn


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## tim elder (Oct 18, 2019)

I am Tim.
In disguise of course.


Seriously, still in disguise.


----------



## Wanted33 (Oct 19, 2019)

Jim is the name, goofing off is my game. Out for a day of fun at the ZMax Dragway.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 19, 2019)

Music and video on each side of the helmet.  Ray Spangler in Illinois.  Send me a PM if you are in the area.


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 19, 2019)

Me and my three


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------

